# Power pack replacement



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Easy job, but make sure it's the power pack. Could be the inverter/rectifier, which is a more common failure and has similar symptoms.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Swap the known good one with the possible failure pack. If the problem stays on the same plug, it's the inverter/rectifier.
If it swaps, it's the pack
Probably take you more time to set up than test


----------

